# i have a coach



## jamma (22 Oct 2016)

As the title suggest i do have a do coach. After some talking to the LBS they suggested a local cyclist behind the shop and i messaged him on facebook and asked for his prices and he came back to me asking for a meeting to see the way he does the training plans and to see what riding i had been doing, to help him get a idea and what my targets are for the next year.

Just waiting for pay day so i can get started espically since he knows what he is doing as he is racing elite status with a professional team.

I know some of you have said in the past i don't need one and i should just ride more. I am really targetting next race season as a must to get out of 4th cat.


----------



## S-Express (22 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> they suggested a local cyclist behind the shop



What was he doing behind the shop? 



jamma said:


> he knows what he is doing as he is racing elite status with a professional team



Two points to consider here. Firstly, pro cyclists do not always make the best coaches. Secondly, pro cyclists who are still racing as pro cyclists may not have a huge amount of time to devote to coaching you, for obvious reasons.

Having said all that, there is nothing wrong with having a coach, regardless of what level you are at. Having said that (once again), if you are paying for coaching at your level, then I would be targeting a 3rd cat licence within the first few weeks of the new season.


----------



## MistaDee (22 Oct 2016)

Out of curiosity does he have any coaching qualifications, first aid certifications?, or insurance if you are being accompanied on training rides.


----------



## tyred (22 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> What was he doing behind the shop?



Having a sneaky Embassy red.


----------



## jamma (22 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> What was he doing behind the shop?


His house is in the road behind so nothing dodgy



MistaDee said:


> Out of curiosity does he have any coaching qualifications, first aid certifications?, or insurance if you are being accompanied on training rides.



I am not sure but i will ask before hand as for first aid i know a bit but doesn't help me if i get hit by a car


----------



## ayceejay (22 Oct 2016)

Well done Jamma, you still need to ride your bike a lot but hopefully your coach will keep it focussed.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Well done Jamma, you still need to ride your bike a lot but hopefully your coach will keep it focussed.



And make you ride much more !!!


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2016)

@jamma - you only ever seem to post the title to a thread and then reply a bit in it.

Therefore it's worth answering this; how many base miles are you _actually_ doing? Without those at this time of year then it's a waste of time having a coach.

Oh, and consider this series as a target in January and February: http://velo29events.com/races/winter-series/


----------



## jamma (23 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> @jamma - you only ever seem to post the title to a thread and then reply a bit in it.
> 
> Therefore it's worth answering this; how many base miles are you _actually_ doing? Without those at this time of year then it's a waste of time having a coach.
> 
> Oh, and consider this series as a target in January and February: http://velo29events.com/races/winter-series/



I am doing roughly 50 miles a week apart from the next 2 weeks due to bikes being in for service and repair. I have heard about them races but i am going to miss them due to the track gets a load of debris on from cars which have crashed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> I am doing roughly 50 miles a week apart from the next 2 weeks due to bikes being in for service and repair. I have heard about them races but i am going to miss them due to the track gets a load of debris on from cars which have crashed.



No offence mate but 50 miles a week isn't going to cut it


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2016)

I'd expect a serious competitor to do more than that on a Sunday morning bimble.


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> I am doing roughly 50 miles a week apart from the next 2 weeks due to bikes being in for service and repair. I have heard about them races but i am going to miss them due to the track gets a load of debris on from cars which have crashed.



+1 to SupersuperLeeds' comment above. My 12yo does 100+ miles a week in training and the rest of his racing club-mates aren't far off this at age 9-14.

You're way, way off the mileage needed. Honestly, unless you're putting the miles in - and those being decent training miles - don't waste your money on a coach.

And as for not wanting to test yourself at Croft -


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

Haven't we been here before?


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2016)

Only 50 miles a week? She clearly means she's got a new couch.


----------



## Markymark (23 Oct 2016)

I ride more than 50 miles a week. It means that I'm training more than you. And I'm not training. Although I will beat you in any race.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

What did the coach say when you told him you ride 50 miles a week and are having the next two weeks off?


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2016)

Was rather hoping he was going to say he was cruising around in this


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Oct 2016)

Good luck in your aims, I genuinely hope it works for you but as before, the attitude worries me that you seem to think there is a magic wand somewhere out there that will make you Chris Froome without the effort.

@User beat me to it, why have all your bikes off the road at once,

Having messed up your maintenance schedule like this, have you got a pal you can borrow a bike from to keep your legs turning over? 

50 miles is less than my weekly commuting and I'm as far from competing as it is humanly possible to get, are yours commuting miles or focused dedicated training miles putting in intervals of sprinting etc. How many are riding in groups to keep you sharp for that aspect?

What mileage have you told your coach you are doing and what was his reaction if you said 50?

If you are still working as many hours as you were when people had this discussion with you before and you were adamant that you were serious about competing and were riding as much as you possibly could then, what are you going to be able do differently now when the coach suggests riding more than your weekly average as a single session and then tells you what he wants you doing for training on and off the bike for the other 6 days?


----------



## Drago (23 Oct 2016)

I'm not interested in competing. Similarly, I don't work, don't commute, and I'm more into running than riding at the moment, and still smack out well in excess of fifty a week.

Speaking of which, the biggest - unintended but nevertheless welcome - improvement to my cycling performance in recent years has come from running.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Oct 2016)

Good for you Jamma. Of course you should be doing 200+ miles a week and then use the coach to improve the structure of your workload. But at least you're doing something to achieve your objectives. Don't listen to all the negativity here and good luck


----------



## mark st1 (23 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> and still smack out well in excess of fifty a week.


----------



## S-Express (23 Oct 2016)

Think hours and tss, not miles.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> I am doing roughly 50 miles a week apart from the next 2 weeks due to bikes being in for service and repair. I have heard about them races but i am going to miss them due to the track gets a load of debris on from cars which have crashed.



Free advice.

Learn how to fix a bike yourself. Should be off the road no more than 24hours if awaiting some specialist part. You say bikes, never have both done at the same time. Bikes don't need to be serviced, you just maintain them as and when, paying attention to keeping the drive chain clean. The only parts that need servicing are suspension components.

50 miles isn't enough. I'm at the minute doing upto 30 miles a week and that's recovering from a broken spine. I can tell you that this is not enough either as I've lost a huge amount of fitness.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> I know some of you have said in the past i don't need one and i should just ride more.



If the coach is honest that's what he'll tell you too.


----------



## S-Express (23 Oct 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> If the coach is honest that's what he'll tell you too.



He'll probably tell him that anyway. But a coach can and will get jamma riding and training in ways that he is unlikely to come up with on his own. Paying for a service like this usually provides a bit of focus for the rider.


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Good for you Jamma. Of course you should be doing 200+ miles a week and then use the coach to improve the structure of your workload. But at least you're doing something to achieve your objectives. Don't listen to all the negativity here and good luck


You can over train my coach has cut me back a fair bit I was doing over 200miles in a week but I still do a lot more than 50, I think this week I've done 190 road miles. Hope it works out for Jamma, I dare say the first thing the coach will do is up the mileage and/or add HIT turbo training.


----------



## S-Express (23 Oct 2016)

First thing a good coach will do is tell him to start measuring training hours, not miles.


----------



## jamma (23 Oct 2016)

He commented about my riding and said he would improve the mileage i do. He did say he usally coachs people with more hours on a bike but he's took me in as a blank slate and would see improvements in most areas aswell


----------



## ayceejay (23 Oct 2016)

There is one online training source that recommends 500 miles a week early season base miles phase. There is no way Jamma can go from 50 to 500 overnight but if Jamma is racing against people with this level of fitness there will be problems unless he ups his mileage.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> I am doing roughly 50 miles a week...........



According to your Strava you have done 70.7 miles this month and ridden a total of 4h 26m with 3005ft of elevation.
By my reckoning, that's 21.5 miles and an average of 1h 21m in the saddle each week.
I do more than that each week just on my shopping bike.
Please stop deluding yourself.


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> There is one online training source that recommends 500 miles a week early season base miles phase. There is no way Jamma can go from 50 to 500 overnight but if Jamma is racing against people with this level of fitness there will be problems unless he ups his mileage.


Is he racing in the TdF ?


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Why shouldn't he delude himself if he wants?


Fair enough.
But don't try to take everyone else along with you.


----------



## jamma (23 Oct 2016)

Alright i am now going to ask the @Moderators to lock this thread as its now turning into another bash jamma thread.


----------



## jamma (23 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Fair enough.
> But don't try to take everyone else along with you.



Please do explain how i am deluded i have raced 4th cat placed 8th first race last the other race and from that i know what i need to do and have also got someone who knows all about racing to help me out.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Oct 2016)

All we are saying Jamma, in our various ways is that you need to ride a lot more than you do if you can just take that on board you will improve - trust me.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2016)

They are basically telling you you'll need to do more miles. Your new coach will tell you also. You aren't doing much more than me, and I'm recovering from nearly a year off with a broken spine. And I've lost a huge amount of fitness. It's quite simple. You need to do many more miles and add in a structured training programme, which the coach will give you, but it will involve many more miles.


----------



## S-Express (23 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> There is one online training source that recommends 500 miles a week early season base miles phase. There is no way Jamma can go from 50 to 500 overnight but if Jamma is racing against people with this level of fitness there will be problems unless he ups his mileage.



Very few people in the UK amateur scene are knocking out 500 miles a week. Would love to know where it says that. Getting out of 4th cat should be possible on around 5 hours per week, providing your training mix is right.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> Please do explain how i am deluded i have raced 4th cat placed 8th first race last the other race and *from that i know what i need to do* and have also got someone who knows all about racing to help me out.



You know that you need to put the miles in, but don't seem prepared to do them.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2016)

jamma said:


> Alright i am now going to ask the @Moderators to lock this thread as its now turning into another bash jamma thread.


I doubt very much that you have what it takes to be a racer, if you are that thin skinned.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> First thing a good coach will do is tell him to start measuring training hours, not miles.



+1

Whenever I have read about pros talking about their training they never mention how many miles they rode, but how many hours they were out for.


----------



## lutonloony (23 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> I'd expect a serious competitor to do more than that on a Sunday morning bimble.


I'd expect middling social riders to do more than that on a Sunday


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2016)

One thing is for sure jamma, if will not be hard to improve your fitness.


----------



## Banjo (23 Oct 2016)

Jamma . All respect to you for doing a few races and setting yourself a target to move up a category but you are never going to improve until you start putting the miles/hours in.

People arent having a go at you here they are just frustrated that you cant seem to accept the need to ride much more than you do.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Oct 2016)

Here's the link http://www.cptips.com/trnoptn.htm
Sorry I misread the 500 miles thing I think he means in total rather than per week 
Incidentally I am not offering this up as the way to go I only meant it as contrast to Jamma's 50 but that doesn't work now anyway.


----------



## S-Express (23 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Here's the link http://www.cptips.com/trnoptn.htm
> Sorry I misread the 500 miles thing I think he means in total rather than per week
> Incidentally I am not offering this up as the way to go I only meant it as contrast to Jamma's 50 but that doesn't work now anyway.



A 500 mile base certainly makes more sense, rather than 500 per week(!) I haven't read it all, but there seems to be some fairly sensible info in that link.


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Here's the link http://www.cptips.com/trnoptn.htm
> Sorry I misread the 500 miles thing I think he means in total rather than per week
> Incidentally I am not offering this up as the way to go I only meant it as contrast to Jamma's 50 but that doesn't work now anyway.


But there *is* a definable contrast between Jamma's 1h 21m riding a week and the 10 hours a week the author of the article seems to be recommending . 
It would appear that our aspiring racer needs to up his workload by a factor of approximately 7 times, or more, in order to achieve his aims.
Can't see that happening.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Oct 2016)

HLaB said:


> You can over train my coach has cut me back a fair bit I was doing over 200miles in a week but I still do a lot more than 50, I think this week I've done 190 road miles. Hope it works out for Jamma, I dare say the first thing the coach will do is up the mileage and/or add HIT turbo training.



You're quite right. The 200 mile figure was a complete guess from me as I've never had a structured training plan. Funny you should mention HIT turbo training. I rode back from Cheshire a few months back with a local Raleigh pro. He told me that his road riding was just for fun, the real training was on the turbo


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> But there *is* a definable contrast between Jamma's 1h 21m riding a week and the 10 hours a week the author of the article seems to be recommending .
> It would appear that our aspiring racer needs to up his workload by a factor of approximately 7 times, or more, in order to achieve his aims.
> Can't see that happening.


Well not until he runs out of excuses


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Funny you should mention HIT turbo training. I rode back from Cheshire a few months back with a local Raleigh pro. He told me that his road riding was just for fun, the real training was on the turbo



Pretty similar to a conversation with Hoppo (Chris Hopkinson) a year or so ago - he did 2 hours a day training on the turbo to do TT's/long distance racing. Actual riding was rare apparently.


----------



## Slick (23 Oct 2016)

Congratulations on your decision to try and get to the next step. I'm not sure what went on before, but I would certainly be interested in hearing in what changes he makes to your training and what results you see.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2016)

Sorry for not following all of your previous posts on the subject, @jamma, and I am not trying to be funny, but ... why is it that you only do 50 miles a week?

If you don't have time to do more, how will you have time to race?

If you don't _want_ to do more, do you actually enjoy cycling?

If your body won't take doing more, why not - do you have health issues?

I am confused!!! (Everybody is saying the same thing, and it is obvious - do more cycling! I am nowhere near fit enough to race, but even I do 80+ very hilly miles a week.)


----------



## Dirk (23 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> ... why is it that you only do 50 miles a week?...........


He doesn't.
He's averaged approximately 33 miles a week so far this year.


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2016)

Time management is not something many people find easy.


----------



## vickster (23 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> Time management is not something many people find easy.


I think it's easier when you're young, single and presumably living at home with someone else cooking, cleaning, washing...I am assuming jamma still lives at hotel M&D and works locally. That may not be the case of course  although I recall him mentioning shed use or building a bike store being vetoed by the folks or similar


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> I think it's easier when you're young, single and presumably living at home with someone else cooking, cleaning, washing...I am assuming jamma still lives at hotel M&D and works locally. That may not be the case of course  although I recall him mentioning shed use or building a bike store being vetoed by the folks or similar



If you want a job doing then give it too a busy man is an old saying. 

I would suggest that many people who do very little get very little done.

Both sayings my dad gave to me 50 years ago.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Oct 2016)

I told this story in this same connection on a Jamma thread before but...
I used to frequent Tony Mills shop on Box Hill (Dauphin Sports)in the 80's, Sean Yates would pop in. Sean worked in landscaping around East Grinstead. Sean would get on his bike as soon as he got home, when it was raining and landscaping was not on he would ride his bike instead.
The word passion comes to mind.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Oct 2016)

Turning on the wayback machine
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



jamma said:


> I emailed a coach last night and he has given me this plan and i will do it and stick to it
> 
> Monday 30 mins . Heart rate 120-140bpm Warm up 5 mins at 90rpm 5 mins at 100rpm session 15 mins Change rpm every minute. Concentrate on keep your bum ﬁrmly on the saddle and sweeping back with you legs 1 min at 110 rpm 1 min at 100 rpm 5 mins cool down at 90 rpm 5 mins abs 40 seconds on 20 seconds off legs slightly bent Back part from the ﬂoor and goes up to the knees
> 
> ...





jefmcg said:


> I'm not an athlete, but have late in life seen what may be required.
> 
> Natural anatomy - ratio of body and leg length; fast/slow twitch fibres etc etc
> Love of the sport - getting out there and doing for the sake of it.
> ...


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Turning on the wayback machine
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Wooooooooaaaahhhhh !!! Can i have a go in your wayback machine please


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2016)

@jamma - people are commenting because they're frustrated that you don't appear to be taking their advice.

50 miles a week isn't enough. My biggest concern here is that you'll be in a large race, be far too slow and simply be a danger to others.

Posting here that you're not riding is evidence that there's not the commitment I'm afraid - I'd be borrowing a bike at a minimum and having the spare to train on.

I won't comment more because I won't see your future threads. Enjoy riding but at the moment don't waste your money on a coach.


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

DCLane said:


> My biggest concern here is that you'll be in a large race, be far too slow and simply be a danger to others.
> .


In which case he'll just be out the back and dropped, I don't see the danger. There's a huge variation in standard at 4th cat, so riders going backwards when the pace picks up will not be unusual.


----------



## BorderReiver (24 Oct 2016)

Being familiar with the concept of "out the back and dropped" first hand, I don't really see how it would be dangerous. Demoralising definitely- especially if you have paid for a coach and then not got the miles in!


----------



## T4tomo (24 Oct 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> He doesn't.
> He's averaged approximately 33 miles a week so far this year.


I do more than that social riding for bacon sandwiches and cake. I'm Mid 40s no aspirations to race at all and still fit in a game of hockey and hockey training during the winter. 
I suspect your coach will say ride more....


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Oct 2016)

Is this the poster Cyclechat equivalent of clickbait?!


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

All these people saying stuff like _"I do more miles than that, etc"_ haven't really grasped the concept of training. It doesn't matter if you ride double or treble the distances that jamma is riding. What matters is how you use the time you have available. Someone who rides 200 miles a week to work and back is still going to get dropped in a race by someone who rides half that distance, but has a better threshold and VO2max.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (24 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> All these people saying stuff like _"I do more miles than that, etc"_ haven't really grasped the concept of training. It doesn't matter if you ride double or treble the distances that jamma is riding. What matters is how you use the time you have available. Someone who rides 200 miles a week to work and back is still going to get dropped in a race by someone who rides half that distance, but has a better threshold and VO2max.



There's some truth to this. If the OP had say, 3 hours a week max to train and that time was used wisely, it would probably be enough to drop someone who just rides around everyday clocking up hundreds of miles a week - but only on distances up to 10 miles!


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

Shortandcrisp said:


> but only on distances up to 10 miles!



What's the significance of 10 miles?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> et dropped in a race by someone who rides half that distance,


Yeah, but we aren't talking half the distance but 1/6. Diminishing returns are one thing but there is a minimum threshold for even maintaining basic fitness .


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, but we aren't talking half the distance but 1/6. Diminishing returns are one thing but there is a minimum threshold for even maintaining basic fitness .



The point I'm making is that it is irrelevant how many more miles others ride in comparison.


----------



## TheJDog (24 Oct 2016)

Even looking at Strava's very approximate fitness and freshness thing will tell you that under 5 hours a week on the bike has you going backwards. It takes me to do a pretty hard 1 hour ride per day minimum to keep it level once I'm half-way fit. Much more than that to get to that level and beyond.



S-Express said:


> A 500 mile base certainly makes more sense, rather than 500 per week(!) I haven't read it all, but there seems to be some fairly sensible info in that link.



If I read the link correctly, this 500 mile base is on a 10 hour per week basis, which means that's probably around 3 weeks' riding...


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2016)

A Jamma bashing thread. Amazing how many people want to get involved, again and again and again.

Many years ago I remember reading the training schedule of an aspiring olympic cyclist who was pretty much full time in Uni and working to support himself as well. Most days he trained an hour a day, weekends more and stuck in a longer cycle of training when holidays permitted. He did pretty well if I recall, of course he had the physiology but the training talk was of intensity and time.

It's Jamma's life, his money and his time. If he's doing it wrong he'll soon find out, I'm not really sure why everyone is so worked up about it.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Oct 2016)

They call them a sofa where I come from

Sorry. I thought we were talking about couches.


----------



## JoshM (24 Oct 2016)

Do you think there's a reason why people keep saying the same thing when you post these threads @jamma? Could it possibly be that the advice is right yet you seem unable or unwilling to take it? It gives people the impression that what you want is a magic fix all that wil turn you in to a decent rider without having to work at it. Tools, like your expensive bike, and a coach will help, but you're the engine, and like a car if the engine isn't primed then no matter how nice the bodywork the car won't be fast. 

Want some help fitting in your training into your daily schedule? Ask. Post your week and ask for help spotting training opportunities. Need a nudge out the door on a wet cold night - post. Someone will help. But people will, and are, getting a little peed off with you posting about your latest magic trick while you ignore them. You can't blame them for that, surely?


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

JoshM said:


> . But people will, and are, getting a little peed off with you posting about your latest magic trick while you ignore them.



To be clear, I'm not getting peed off at all. Quite happy for jamma to ask the same questions 100 times and I will give him the same answer each time - although to be fair, I may just link him to previous answers, after the first 50. It's only the internet.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (24 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> What's the significance of 10 miles?



On so few hours a week it's likely that your performance might drop off more over longer distances relative to someone who's used to a higher mileage.
Try riding at a given speed and use a hrm to see when it starts to become harder for you to maintain that pace, ie. your heart rate starts to increase as you're having to put in more effort. On fewer hours, that drop off point would probably occur a lot sooner.


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

Shortandcrisp said:


> On so few hours a week it's likely that your performance might drop off more over longer distances relative to someone who's used to a higher mileage.
> Try riding at a given speed and use a hrm to see when it starts to become harder for you to maintain that pace, ie. your heart rate starts to increase as you're having to put in more effort. On fewer hours, that drop off point would probably occur a lot sooner.



We're getting into the realms of theory here, but even if you only trained for three hours per week that could mean a 90min tempo ride, a 2x20 and a tabata session. That could easily be enough to get you around a 1hr 4th cat crit (most are usually less than that) without disgracing yourself. So I don't see that his performance would drop off prematurely and would certainly be enough for an hour's worth of racing once or twice a week.


----------



## Bollo (24 Oct 2016)

I completely support jamma in his latest purchase or actvity. Or I advise jamma to reconsider. Can't be bothered to read the thread.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Here, let me help you to to decide.
> View attachment 149052



But that coin has the same side. 
Unless of course you are suggesting there is only one answer.....


----------



## Justinslow (24 Oct 2016)

Wow everyone's an expert! Generally when someone comes on here and says "I want an upgrade" they are told to spend the money on a coach, @jamma does this and still gets flamed!

To be fair to @jamma it is the off season, most racers I know have just finished a season and are now in a gentle phase of their training. 
There's plenty of time to knuckle down and get good valuable training in before next season, anyone thinking they are going to peak in March are mistaken. @jamma you should be flying by next summer with the help of a decent coach, it's quality not quantity you should be thinking about now. Look after yourself too, try to live your life healthy and eat and drink the right stuff, getting good sleep is important.

Looking forward to hearing how you get on, you've already proved a lot of the doubters wrong by racing already this season! At least a coach will get you heading the right direction.


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> To be fair to @jamma it is the off season, most racers I know have just finished a season and are now in a gentle phase of their training.



Most racers I know are now riding cross leagues until January


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Oct 2016)

Most racers i know are on the piss till March


----------



## S-Express (24 Oct 2016)

He could have just posted a status update on Facebook to do that. Instead he chose to post on a discussion forum. 

Guess what? People started discussing it..!!


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> He could have just posted a status update on Facebook to do that. Instead he chose to post on a discussion forum.
> 
> Guess what? People started discussing it..!!


To be fair , he put it on a cycling forum and loads of people that don't race laid into him .


----------



## S-Express (25 Oct 2016)

Maybe they did, but everyone is entitled to offer their opinion, whether they compete or not.

If he'd posted in either the training or racing forums, things might have been different.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2016)

Good luck jamma, whether or not you make it as long as your having fun and consider what your doing value for money then do it.


----------

